
Google Increasing Results with Four Ads on Top, Reducing Right-Column Ads - adamcarson
https://moz.com/blog/four-ads-on-top-the-wait-is-over
======
ocdtrekkie
This might be the best gift Google could ever give Bing.

My biggest concern remains with how hard Google has made it to distinguish ads
from organic results. Now, by pushing organic results 'below the fold' of the
bottom of the screen, leaving nothing for people to compare to, more people
will be misled into clicking on the malicious links Google profits off of
which distribute adware and link to phishing sites.

